# Samsung UE46xxxx TV kann irgendwie nicht alles abspielen



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2013)

Weiss jemand wie genau Videos sein müssen damit sie sich der UE46 von Samsung (irgendwas mti Smart TV) von der Netzwerkplatte Videos laden kann und sie auch abspielen?

Manche zeigt er zwar an meckert dann aber wieder darüber dass das Format nicht unerstützt wird. Die nächste Datei mit der genau gleichn Endung aber spilet er ohne Probleme 

Und wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, gibt es ein leicht verständliches, deutschssprachiges Tool das mit Videos in ein passenden Format kovertieren kann?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

In den Dateien, zB AVI, sind trotzdem verschiedene Codecs drin. D.h. vereinfacht gesagt: ne AVI ist wie ein Deutscher, aber der kann evlt. nen Dialekt (Codec) sprechen, den man nicht versteht, nur weil man (der Fernseher) "Deutsch" normalerweise kann 

Daher kann es sein, dass der Fernseher bestimmte neuere oder "exotische" Codecs einfach nicht kennt. Welche genau, kann man natürlich nur schwer rausbekommen. Vlt. mal nachsehen, welche Codecs die Files haben, die funktionieren. 

Mit nem Firmwareupdate könnte der LCD neu Codecs nachgeliefert bekommen.



Ein Tool zum Umwandeln ist zB "Super", das heißt wirklich so


----------



## soth (26. Januar 2013)

Es können nicht nur nicht unterstützte Codecs sein, sondern der Hardwaredecoder ist möglicherweise schlicht zu schwach zum Abspielen einiger Einstellungen!

Mit dem genauen Namen des Fernsehers, kann man die abspielbaren Codecs und zumindest einige weitere grundlegende Dinge, wie die maximale Bitrate, Auflösung und Framerate herausfinden.
Es wäre also gut zu wissen, wie er genau heißt.
Wie es um deine Dateien steht, kannst du beispielsweise mit Mediainfo herausfinden...


Zum Umwandeln kannst du beispielsweise auch xMediaRecode verwenden, Super ist imho unübersichtlich und lief bei mir immer unstabil.


----------



## Kuhprah (26. Januar 2013)

Es handelt sich um einen Samsung UE46ES6710 laut Typenaufkleber. Reicht die Info?


----------



## soth (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, das hilft zumindest schonmal soviel weiter, das ich dir sagen kann, was dein Fernseher alles abspielen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2013)

Klar, auch "zu hohe" Auflösung oder Framraten usw. können natürlich ein Problem sein - das hatte ich vergessen anzumerken. 

Und die Liste zeigt halt, was definitiv geht - kann aber sein, dass trotzdem noch weitere gehen


----------

